# Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS released



## Dark Star (Jul 4, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18774_1pfdf/Ubuntu%20Logo.png​
The Ubuntu team is proud to announce the release of Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS, the first maintenance update to Ubuntu's 8.04 LTS release.

In all, over 200 updates have been integrated, and updated installation media has been provided so that fewer updates will need to be downloaded after installation. These include security updates and corrections for other high-impact bugs, with a focus on maintaining stability and compatibility with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.

*New Features and Bug Fixes :-- *


 Firefox has been upgraded to the final 3.0 release from Mozilla, correcting a number of issues discovered during their beta test.
The Samba client allows LANMAN authentication again, correcting problems connecting to some NAS and older Windows servers.
 Various problems with the FUSE interface to GNOME's new virtual file system have been fixed, correcting certain problems accessing network file shares
 The behaviour of the timezone map in the live CD installer has been improved, making it simpler to understand and use (#203423).
 The "Hardware Drivers" application no longer reports the proprietary nVidia driver as being enabled when it isn't installed (#216650).
 The Transmission menu item is now called "Transmission BitTorrent Client" to clearly explain its purpose .
 Fixed a number of audio-related issues, including a scheduler problem that caused audio stuttering under load
  Update to *GNOME 2.22.2*, fixing numerous bugs.

For Detailed Changelog  : *lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/000112.html
*Download : Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS (Hardy Heron)*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> In all, over 200 updates have been integrated, and updated installation media has been provided so that fewer updates will need to be downloaded after installation. These include security updates and corrections for other high-impact bugs, with a focus on maintaining stability and compatibility with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.



Thats alot of updates someone is going to have to install if they installed the original release version .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 4, 2008)

I will never update my OS to 200 update list  I would rather reinstall it// Also Ubuntu ka kya bharosa update ke baad naa chale


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 4, 2008)

Will they still distribute the old release or this new release through their Shipit service. Any ideas?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> I will never update my OS to 200 update list  I would rather reinstall it// Also Ubuntu ka kya bharosa update ke baad naa chale



Lol that is so true.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 4, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> I will never update my OS to 200 update list  I would rather reinstall it// Also Ubuntu ka kya bharosa update ke baad naa chale



Abe tu mujhe download karne de 



FilledVoid said:


> Lol that is so true.



EmptyVoid tu bhi 1000 year old hone wala hai 
Kuch acha post kar apne b'day pe


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah.. more like a service pack.



FilledVoid said:


> Thats alot of updates someone is going to have to install if they installed the original release version .


Ask me.. I haf downloaded almost about 900mb of updates for the OS + Apps from ubuntu servers...



CadCrazy said:


> EmptyVoid tu bhi 1000 year old hone wala hai
> Kuch acha post kar apne b'day pe


Abe.. iska matla kya main 5000 years ka hun??


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Abe.. iska matla kya main 5000 years ka hun??



Han bhai han. Ab haath mein lathi lekar chalna shuru kar do. In tango pe bharosa mat karo.
Par tumhari tvcha se tumhari umar ka pata hi nahin chalta


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

^Reported for saying that in Hindi


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Reported for saying that in Hindi


Huh Spaming at its best. Please keep it clean.I hate spaming. 
Reporting ------


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

^Well my joke fell flat on you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2008)

I already have it. I updated my original Hardy 64bit.
IT DID NOT BREAK MY SYSTEM


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

I too will update in the evening, though have moved completely to Mandriva Spring Edition.
BTW how much is the upgrade(download) size?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> Ask me.. I haf downloaded almost about 900mb of updates for the OS + Apps from ubuntu servers...


Lol thats a load. I recall being pushed about four kernels in the span of one or two months. This is why I say you need a good connection in Ubuntu to stay updated. 



> I already have it. I updated my original Hardy 64bit.
> IT DID NOT BREAK MY SYSTEM


As a matter of fact updates did bring my system down , nto once but twice. I believe both was because the updates didn't go through completely. I believe I got disconnected while it was downloading some of the kernel files and not all of them. I couldn't boot up my system using that Kernel entry in my Menu and had to basically reinstall. Maybe I could have removed the package and restarted all over by I found this method quite easier. Also if you go through the 64 bit forums on ubuntuforums you will see that there are quite a few people with problems after each Kernel Update. 





> EmptyVoid tu bhi 1000 year old hone wala hai
> Kuch acha post kar apne b'day pe



Theres nothing good to comment on in this forum at the moment.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

I knew it all along. anyway, 8.04 was just tooooo buggy.


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ You knew what ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 4, 2008)

Btw my current OS is Ubuntu 8.04   My 80 Gb HDD gone for maintenance ;p using 20 Gb atm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ You knew what ?


I knew that unless they wanted angry comments and a reduction in user base, they just HAD to release a good update package.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

ubuntu hardy is working fine here for me  [although I hardly use it  ]


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been using Hardy ever since the second day of its release.  No major problem faced so far, except for the known Firefox sqlite issue.

Hardy has proved to be really hardy on my system.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2008)

there is lock-ups reported using 2.6.24 kernel and hardy.
you may like to view this thread and the resolution shown(upgrade to 2.6.26-rc8 zen sources ):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=876908


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

8.04 is non responsive.. Also how do I enable Universe Repo ? :S Man installing banshee from repo.. doesn't even provide 1.0 ver.. still Iam getting 0.13 :S  Also FF is way non responsive  Darn I am itching to install Fedora 

Also fonts are pathetic.. Mandriva fonts were smooth. Even Gutsy fonts were way better


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

> Also how do I enable Universe Repo ?


System ->Admininstration -> Software Sources -> Enable the repos you want? 


> Man installing banshee from repo.. doesn't even provide 1.0 ver.. still Iam getting 0.13


Yes thats the version in the Universe Repo as shown here. 


> Also FF is way non responsive


Did you update from the Beta version that was included in Hardy Heron? Also you can access a fix for Firefox here


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

Ohh Repo is fine I got baffled after I saw banhee installation page.. it was mention 1.0 is available in rep . later I read that it was for Intrepid..

No I haven't updated FF. Still using Beta


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 5, 2008)

FF Beta crashes everytime for me. There are no problems as such with final release.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

Huh That Banshee 1.0 I installed from getdeb doesn't detect my IPOD>. I think the package is not produced correctly


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

> No I haven't updated FF. Still using Beta


Maybe updating might fix some of the issues . Also refer to the above thread. 





> Huh That Banshee 1.0 I installed from getdeb doesn't detect my IPOD>. I think the package is not produced correctly


Hmmm on Arch Banshee(1.0) works perfectly with my iPod Nano .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

That what I said. I downloaded a third party package not the official package  I will compile that from source


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2008)

me.../\ walks inn  what do you people want?latest banshee for ubuntu?
For 1.0 :-
*www.getdeb.net/app/Banshee  


> Latest versions:
> Ubuntu Hardy 32 bits - 1.0.0
> Ubuntu Hardy 64 bits - 1.0.0





> # Gutsy or Hardy: Install from the Banshee Team PPA


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

^lol Thats the one he is having problems with .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok I installed Banshee from PPA ..Just add this repo..


```
deb *ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ubuntu hardy main
```

Then do this in Terminal


```
sudo apt-get install banshee-1
```

*www.imgx.org/files/19122_zuffz/Banshee%20Thumb.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 5, 2008)

Your tags are sort of FAIL. Linkin Park does not have a "It's easy", "It's all over" nor a "Last Resort". I think the latter's by Papa Roach instead and not sure about the two formers.

Numb and In The End are the only valid Hybrid Theory songs there. Gimme ssh to your PC, I'm gonna wash those tags!


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^looks like a LP mash up...lolz


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2008)

Actualy I didn't know which Song belongs to which ALbum..Just brought those songs from Friends  which were all haphazard.. I did categories them using Easy tag.. Will clear up the English Database and will re-download all album from Torrent to get the exact Album information 

What's SSh :S ?

Edit  : I don't have my collection with me yet.. They are on my 80 Gb drive and that has gone for maintenance.. All those songs from Ipod


----------



## arupch (Jul 5, 2008)

Can I update my installed Ubuntu 8.04 with the 8.04.1 alternate iso?

.............Edit..............
Got it. Just installed the 8.04.1 alternate Cd and synaptic started automatically saying "new media with software packages detected". Just selected the packages to be upgraded/installed and voila !! 
_______
Arup


----------

